# Fake M3...



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Thans to TD for turning me onto Bimmerforums.com...

Fake M3 
compliments from scott from unofficial bmw 

> Top Ten Reasons To Put a Fake M Badge on Your BMW > 
> 10. As a free speech activist, you're making the statement, "I'm an 
idiot, 
> but I only want BMW fans to know it!? > 
> 9. It gives you the edge when it comes down to you and the other 
guy for 
> the pizza delivery job. 
> 
> 8. You drove an M-60 tank in the Army and it's just a little 
nostalgia for 
> you. 
> 
> 7. You're hoping to get those lower rates since you heard M cars 
were 
> cheaper to insure. 
> 
> 6. It really impresses the chicks when you're in the bar and they 
announce 
> "Will the owner of the brown BMW M528e please come to the parking 
lot. You 
> left your lights on." 
> 
> 5. You're hoping that just this once, after seeing your M3 side 
badges, 
> the grandmother in the Crown Vic at the stop light will decide your 
1977 
> 320 is just too much for her and she won't blow your doors off. > 
> 4. If enough people do it, the Blue Book people will add a special 
> category for fake M-badged BMWs and you'll get more money when you 
sell it. 
> 
> 3. You're a member of the Hair Club for Men, your Rolex was made in 
> Taiwan, you autographed your own Michael Jordan basketball, your 
kid's the 
> spitting image of the plumber, and you just called in sick from work 
to 

> spend the day at the casino. Why stop now with your car? > 
> 2. You figure the cop is more likely to let you off with a warning 
if he's 
> laughing. 
> 
> 1. Whaddaya mean fake! This M318i came like this . . . from the 
dealer . . 
> . from the factory . . . yeah, that's the ticket. And they only made 
200. . 
> . uh . . . 85 . . . uh . . . and this is the only one. Yeah, that's 
right. 
> And it's got a special motor with 240, no 321, no . . . a thousand > 
horsepower. And I never let anyone else drive it, except my wife, 
Morgan 
> Fairchild . . .


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahahahaha


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Thans to TD for turning me onto Bimmerforums.com...*


Great, now I'm a member of another forum. Just what I need, another distraction on the internet.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*there you go . . .*

:lmao:

How do I post this on those Honda websites with those guys with the Acuras with M3 side gills hang out? :dunno:


----------

